# Over the hills and far away troubles



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Right now i am trying to learn Over the hills and far away by Led Zeppelin and right now i am at this part 

:--------10--------------------------------------------------|
B:--10b12~~~~10b12r10--------10-----------------------9-------|
G:----------------------9b11~~~~9b11r9-------9---7---11b13----|
D:---------------------------------------7h9---9--------------|
A:------------------------------------------------------------|
E:------------------------------------------------------------|


Can anyone explain the process of playing this part, Do you pick the bend then pick again or something else if you can much thanks


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Lumberjackjosh said:


> Right now i am trying to learn Over the hills and far away by Led Zeppelin and right now i am at this part
> 
> :--------10--------------------------------------------------|
> B:--10b12~~~~10b12r10--------10-----------------------9-------|
> ...


I do that as a sort of bend then pick the string with my fingertip as I pull it off.


----------

